# Names of duck clubs



## Cutem all Jack (Sep 2, 2010)

Lets here some of yall's duck clubs names.


----------



## greg@teamlivewire (Sep 2, 2010)

3 Rivers Duck Club

Double Band Duck Club


----------



## QUACK HEAD MAFIA (Sep 3, 2010)

greg@teamlivewire said:


> 3 rivers duck club
> 
> double band duck club



"quack head mafia "


----------



## Larry Young Jr (Sep 3, 2010)

GWAC Duck Club
Good Luck
Larry


----------



## BandedWoodie (Sep 3, 2010)

Namni Plantation.  Last name is Inman so we took the naming convention of the local plantations as we named ours.


----------



## meckardt (Sep 3, 2010)

Falling Feather Outdoors


----------



## DuckGodLiaison (Sep 3, 2010)

Mine's easy.  Public Land


----------



## UpSouth811 (Sep 3, 2010)

DuckGodLiaison said:


> Mine's easy.  Public Land


----------



## duckcutter788 (Sep 4, 2010)

I had one and we called it "Southern Duck Busters", Now i'm in a club in Stuttgart and it is called "the Prairie Palace".


----------



## buckwheat_8 (Sep 5, 2010)

the duck offs


----------



## Swamp Star (Sep 6, 2010)

Team Pros Water


----------

